# Skin abrasion on penis- ADVICE!



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey, I know this question is not exactly circumcision related, and oddly enough I am slightly out of my comfort zone when talking about my penis in a non-circ related way (lol) but with all the nurses, older guys, and moms on this board I thought someone may be able to give me some advice.

I got a small cut on a skin bridge, and it mostly healed now. But the area is still red, sensitive (and not in the good way) with dry skin. Does anyone have any ideas of what I can do so it can heal better, (no scarring, if thats a possible danger) and to get rid of the dry skin, and get the skin back to proper health.

Really want things to be back to "normal" down there. Because of all the stuff thats already happened to my penis (circ, etc..) the idea of having a skin/wound problem down there really makes me uncomfortable.
Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Raw honey is supposed to be an excellent healer for genitals. It is a humectant (moisturizing by drawing water from the air), antibacterial, antifungal, blah, blah, blah. Many women on MDC use it for tears and abrasions from birthing. Just use it like any topical cream, dab it on a few times a day.

The dry skin thing- I'm not an expert on yeast, I just have had a few crash courses, but dry skin on a penis always screams yeast to me. Especially if you have been on antibiotics (even topical) or have a high carb diet. There is an OTC test kit for yeast now that you can pick up in almost any pharmacy. I haven't tried it, but it beats a doctor's visit and bill.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Raw honey is supposed to be an excellent healer for genitals. It is a humectant (moisturizing by drawing water from the air), antibacterial, antifungal, blah, blah, blah. Many women on MDC use it for tears and abrasions from birthing. Just use it like any topical cream, dab it on a few times a day.

The dry skin thing- I'm not an expert on yeast, I just have had a few crash courses, but dry skin on a penis always screams yeast to me. Especially if you have been on antibiotics (even topical) or have a high carb diet. There is an OTC test kit for yeast now that you can pick up in almost any pharmacy. I haven't tried it, but it beats a doctor's visit and bill.

Yeast? really? Isn't it more likely to just be dry skin? Which do you think would be more likely connected with my original abrasion?

If it is yeast, how would I have gotten that? And how do you treat it?


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 

The dry skin thing- I'm not an expert on yeast, I just have had a few crash courses, but dry skin on a penis always screams yeast to me. Especially if you have been on antibiotics (even topical) or have a high carb diet. There is an OTC test kit for yeast now that you can pick up in almost any pharmacy. I haven't tried it, but it beats a doctor's visit and bill.

I don't know anything about the OTC test kit, but it sounds like yeast to me too -- in fact, yeast infections can cause small cuts because of the inflammation causing the skin to break apart.

You can soak your penis in yogurt (plain, with no sweeteners) or diluted apple cider for five minutes daily to kill the yeast living in or on the glans.

According to the Mayo Clinic (http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mal...ection/HO00172), men can also safely use OTC antifungal creams to treat penile yeast infections (which I think we all know). If the infection does not clear up within 7 days, however, I would see a medical professional to make sure that's what you have and to get prescription treatment, like Diflucan.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I have to say, I just had the funniest image of dh standing in the kitchen with his junk in a cup of yogurt


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

No funnier than me trying to use it without it getting everywhere!!!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

I have to say, I just had the funniest image of dh standing in the kitchen with his junk in a cup of yogurt















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Yeast? really? Isn't it more likely to just be dry skin? Which do you think would be more likely connected with my original abrasion?

If it is yeast, how would I have gotten that? And how do you treat it?

Well, it depends on if you know how you got the origional abrasion-- if it was an outside trauma, like smashing into something, then it very well could be just dry skin where it is healing







If you just woke up with it one day, yeast.

Yeast is present in your body at all times. Usually, it helps you, it's when there is an overgrowth of specific types of yeast that there can be a problem. So, if you put triple-antibiotic ointment or neosporin on a genital cut, even once, that is enough to knock out your body's natural fungus fighting bacteria. (or if you put some on a cut on your elbow, then scratched your "self" without washing all of it off your hands, you can introduce antibiotics that way, too)... If you eat lots of sugars/carbs it can give the yeast in your body an overabundance of food and make the colonies grow bigger than your body's bacteria can handle.

And like asunlitrose said:

Quote:

in fact, yeast infections can cause small cuts because of the inflammation causing the skin to break apart.
and that can give the _appearance_ of dry skin or a red rash, when it's really little tears in the skin from the swelling of the infection. It can also cause pretty big tears or cuts, especially if it's on scar tissue (less elastic). And yes, it can be localized into tiny little areas, on any part of the body. Just usually genitals because of the moisture and temperature (some armpit rashes are yeast-based)... Babies usually get a red bum rash, or thrush in the mouth. Women usually get the internal curd-type (same as mouth trush) and intact guys can get that, too, but it is much less common. Women can also get the dry-skin type and it can go undetected as yeast because, well, it's not the "normal" type for women.

Guys (especially circ'ed guys) usually get dry skin and call it jock itch and there are a few man-specific anti-fungals. No-brand monistat is much less expensive and the same thing, though, if you want to go the medication route. Just rub it on 3-4 times a day for a week, and it won't cause any harm if it's not a yeast infection.
Or you can do the natural route: yogurt and probiotics (good bacteria to eat the internal yeast- I take them allthe time because my immune system is screwy. topically, yogurt eats the yeast on site) and/or apple cider vinegar (the pH kills the yeast- I add it to my and DD's bathwater when we are dealing with it). Women can also do garlic inserts, but I just don't think that would work for a guy









TMI- Part of the reason I know so much about this, because after I had a massive episiotomy that took a while to heal, and really thought the scar tissue was pulling apart. I was at the gyno for my "yearly" and she asked how I was healing-- It old her about the pain, how it all felt "wrong" (no itching or usual symptoms of yeast) and I kept getting small tears from wiping, sex, everything. She did 2 yeast swabs- one internal, one external-- and it was external yeast. She told me how it was uncommon for women and on to the asymptomatic men... and I researched from there. She gave me a script for Difucan (it's a pill) and Dh used monistat, it was gone within a week.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asunlitrose* 
I don't know anything about the OTC test kit, but it sounds like yeast to me too -- in fact, yeast infections can cause small cuts because of the inflammation causing the skin to break apart.

You can soak your penis in yogurt (plain, with no sweeteners) or diluted apple cider for five minutes daily to kill the yeast living in or on the glans.

According to the Mayo Clinic (http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mal...ection/HO00172), men can also safely use OTC antifungal creams to treat penile yeast infections (which I think we all know). If the infection does not clear up within 7 days, however, I would see a medical professional to make sure that's what you have and to get prescription treatment, like Diflucan.

Well nothing was dry until AFTER I developed the cut and it started to heal. At first it was just red, then after certain "activities" a small cut developed and then it started to heal and dry skin developed along with the skin looking smoother, but slightly rougher, but not like a callus.

Thanks! I will try out that raw honey thing. Any other ideas? I want to make sure everything goes back to how it was before, as fast as possible.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

The dryness you describe sounds like the same thing I have been getting at different spots on my adhesion/s. All I've been able to do up until now is use some moisturizer when the dry/crackly feeling gets too uncomfortable for some temporary relief. I'm going in next week to my urologist for him to perform an excision of the adhesions and I can ask what he might suggest. What I'm afraid is he's going to say is that's basically dead skin there and nothing can be done.


----------

